# OCR Alliance AO



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I went in a bike shop today and they had the new 07 OCR Alliance AO. $1999. I have no idea how it rides but it was spec'd nicely and the top tube aluminum/carbon junction was seamless. The seat tube was a little confusing because I could not tell if the whole tube was aluminum or if it was carbon all of the way to the bottom bracket lug. The salesman did not know either. 

The overall quality was great and had the "bling" affect on me at least. Should be interesting to see what others say about the ride.


----------



## JimmyC (Feb 22, 2006)

By the looks of the Alliance cross section picture on the Giant website, the seat tube is carbon, then aluminium wraps around it all the way down to form part of the bottom bracket. The carbon remains bonded full length to the inside of the tube... pretty funky. I'd love to hear from anyone that's ridden one... 

J. 

http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-AU/technology/alliance/alliance_image/


----------



## wins (Jan 17, 2007)

hi

im also saw this ad and thinking to get the Giant TCR Alliance TM. however i don know much about carbon + aluminium frame quality. the frame damn nice as it looks like TCR advance TM.

can any expert share your knowledge? thanks!


----------

